# "Refletix" around Incoming Water Line OK?



## Bhava (Nov 11, 2012)

The water line coming into my cabin is made of copper. The exposed section (from ground to cabin) is about 3 feet. The line froze last year at about -20C. I was told that using "Reflectix" would help to protect it. I have a piece that is about 10'x 10', and was thinking about wrapping it around the pipe. Would that work, as a last minute solution?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

It might slow it down, but it'll still freeze eventually.

Consider wrapping heat-tape around the exposed section of pipe and then insulating around that. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/15-ft-electric-pipe-heating-cable/909328


If all else fails, just keep the water running all the time.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Needs to be insulated.


----------



## Bhava (Nov 11, 2012)

burnt03 said:


> It might slow it down, but it'll still freeze eventually.
> 
> Consider wrapping heat-tape around the exposed section of pipe and then insulating around that. http://www.homedepot.ca/product/15-ft-electric-pipe-heating-cable/909328
> 
> ...


My situation is that my cabin is off the grid. I use a generator and solar panels to charge the battery banks, then an inverter, but only part time.

The reason I'm thinking about the reflectix is, if the pipe does freeze, I can access it if need be. Originally, I was thinking about building a box around it and using expanding foam to fill in the space, but I'm concerned about its effectiveness. 

Plus, if I have to take off the foam, it will be a major trip. So, for this reason, reflectix seemed to be a good alternative. I just don't know enough about this stuff, and winter is already starting to set in.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

No matter how you insulate it, if it gets down to -20 without heat on/around it, it's going to freeze. But it's worth a try. 

Unless you keep the water running all the time.... but if you're off the grid, I'm guessing you're on a well (powered by the generator), so that's not an option either..... 

Sorry I couldn't help!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

If you are gone for long periods of time, a heat tape is your only option. No matter the insulation value, it will freeze eventually. Either some sort of circulation pump or a heat trace tape will keep it unfrozen.


----------

